# RIP Spot



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

RIP Spot my very first mouse passed yesterday aged 26 months ..... for a pet shop mouse she was tiny but very friendly she lived a long and happy life and will be missed by me and my daughter


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

RIP and my old mouse passed recently and my first mouse is showing signs of pain


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

sorry to hear that ..... x


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes we never knew his age but he was at leader a year. His past owners were not that great and his brother died a month after getting them his brother got heat stroke and must of had a weak immune system his name was Reyno. But You know the saying male mice can be with females untill they die? Well that is what happened to my wee Jasper boy


----------

